# Catherine Deneuve's beauty secrets...



## jessica9 (Feb 22, 2006)

i read an article in a beauty magazine recently in which catherine deneuve shared her beauty secrets. one was recommended to her by her aesthetician in paris - use moisturizer only three times a week. he said this because supposedly the skin becomes lazy and stops producing as much collagen when moisturizer is used everyday. i started doing it around three weeks ago, and i have to say, my pores are smaller and my skin has stayed just as smooth and moisturized. has anyone else heard of this? i'm going to keep doing it. less is definately more sometimes. and catherine deneuve has great skin for her age!


----------



## Marisol (Feb 22, 2006)

Interesting tip. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 22, 2006)

i read that article and was quite amazed at the info that was in it. even though it was small.


----------



## Ley (Feb 22, 2006)

The cream tip actually makes sense for me. I find when I give my pores a rest from being covered with face products they have a chance to breathe if that makes sense...that being said, I do have combo skin - not sure if dry skin peeps should dismiss their face cream so easily!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Feb 22, 2006)

3 times a week?day or nite?i'm not really a moisturizer gal coz any moisturizer won't gel with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> SInce last time, everytime i slather on any moisturizer no matter oil free or non comedogenic or watever it is, i'll definitely will have bumps.Now, it's been years i didnt wear any moisturizer on my face..juz wash with cleanser n leave it for both day n nite..


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Feb 22, 2006)

wow, that's interesting :icon_lol: i'm def gonna give thisss a try !!!


----------



## jessica9 (Feb 22, 2006)

oops...actually i think i remembered it wrongly. i think you give your skin a rest for three days! yes...that's it! :icon_redf


----------



## vanilla_sky (Feb 22, 2006)

yeah, I red somewhere that some types of skin do not need as much moisturizer and you can skip it a lot of times.

I know that my skin needs it though cause when I didn't use it my skin was getting flaky (It was in my late teens. I started use moisturizers everyday when I was about 19-20).

I just try to use as little as possible. I also try to look for fragrance free moisturizers, I dont want to overwhelm my skin with unnecesary ingridients.

One is for sure, skipping sun protection moisturizer is never good idea. That is why I use sunscreen everyday, even when its cloudy. Also I apply it generously to obtain sufficient protection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bhav (Feb 22, 2006)

Interesting article!

I was taught at college that you should always use a moisturiser, as it protects you skin from harsh external elements.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Feb 23, 2006)

this is close to how she looks now:


----------



## vanilla_sky (Feb 23, 2006)

when she was younger... plus her Chanel add


----------

